# Fireplace remodel - replacing brick facing



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Posting a picture of yours would help.?


----------



## cumak (Apr 17, 2010)

I've attached a photo.

At the top of the facing there is a small gap between the brick and the ceiling. If I jab a screwdriver into that gap I can tell there is solid masonry behind the brick. Therefore, I believe my fireplace construction is similar to the photo in my original post.

Thank you.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

When I did something similar I needed to use steel studs instead of wood. Ron


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

That looks like thin brick to me.


----------



## cumak (Apr 17, 2010)

ront02769 said:


> When I did something similar I needed to use steel studs instead of wood. Ron


Ron - why did you need to use steel studs? Was heat a concern? I was hoping to use something thin like 1x4 strips. Did you just use masonry screws to secure them? In my case, I believe there are cement blocks behind the brick.



Tscarborough said:


> That looks like thin brick to me.


Nope, those are full size bricks.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

cumak said:


> Ron - why did you need to use steel studs? Was heat a concern? I was hoping to use something thin like 1x4 strips. Did you just use masonry screws to secure them? In my case, I believe there are cement blocks behind the brick.
> 
> 
> Nope, those are full size bricks.


Because my neighbor, who was a fire Marshall in pawtucket ri, said it would be best. So I just did it. Ron


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Did you have a chance to remove the bricks.?


----------



## cumak (Apr 17, 2010)

I removed a few bricks this evening, and much to my delight I found drywall behind it. Painted drywall, in perfect condition. This project just got a whole lot easier! I'll continue to remove brick until I get down to the mantle. If the rest of the wall looks this good, then I'll probably just skim coat and paint and call it a day.


----------

